# Lenovo G500 won't boot



## connorlb (Oct 21, 2014)

My laptop won't boot past the initial 'Lenovo' screen. Its only 6 months old and I've had no previous problems. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there connorlb,

Do you get any error messages afterwards or after the "Lenovo" screen goes away, does your laptop go into a black screen?

Try to see if you are able to access the "SAFE MODE" menu. Restart your computer and then keep on tapping the "F8" key to access the safe mode menu. Once the safe mode menu comes up, select "Boot to last known good configurations" and see if this helps.

Please provide an update when you can. Also, feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

If it's only 6 months old, have you tried Lenovo Support?


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Try this: remove your battery from laptop and try on MAINS (AC charger power only). If it fixes it, you have a faulty battery and it needs to be replaced. 

Also, if you want to narrow down what else has failed in that laptop, see our excellent Troubleshooting Guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html

There are some other advanced tests you can try if none of these above work; post back and we can provide you with further resources.

_P.S. Have you or anyone you've loaned this laptop to dropped it recently?:facepalm: This really sounds like it could be drop-related damage, as a DOA laptop fails to turn on out of the box, and you've had this laptop working for 6 months._

<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------

